# Over cooked Fattie



## Dave Rickard (Feb 15, 2018)

I smoked up a couple of Fatties. 1/2 pork sausage and 1/2 hamburger little cooked onion little grated cheese wrapped in bacon, too lazy to do a weave just wrapped around with bacon.
275 got busy so it was on for 4 1/2 hours. I really didn't think it would hurt to run it a little longer. looking back I think I should have also used a lower temp, by the way I used an electric smoker. Fatties are dark bacon is close to what I would call burnt and they are very dry. I think I'm going to just slice them up and serve them on slider buns with mustard and ketchup. Any other suggestions?


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 15, 2018)

That ,,, or toss the bacon if its burnt , chop up the rest add BBQ sauce or maybe sloppy joe .


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2018)

I always eat them on slider buns, with a little BBQ sauce!
Al


----------



## sauced (Feb 16, 2018)

Both of the suggestions are spot on. Do you have a digital thermometer that lets you know the IT?


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2018)

Nuke it for about 45 second to a minute with a little extra sauce. I don't use a therm. when doing fatties I usually go by the color of the bacon. 

Chris


----------

